# Little hooves Pattering



## Wellspring_Goats_Guardian (Mar 4, 2013)

On April 16th, 2013, We had 2 Beautiful Bucklings born and 12:45, and 1:15 (well a little earlier) pm ! Both are Sweet little Cuddly LaMancha Alpine Crosses and Twins! The younger one of the two (1:15 pm) We almost lost. He was being born positioned wrong  on leg up against his tummy and the other folded forward partially but bent under his chest, I knew I had to go in and Re-position at least one if not both after I saw the head and neck and my prized momma straining badly. Re-positioned his legs and he dropped, I Noticed no movement like he was earlier while stuck in mom, Grabbed my stethoscope (Always carry my vet box with me when dealing with babies). No Heart beat. No Breath. Instant Reaction was CPR and Mouth to mouth. You know what? It wasn't how I wanted my day to be. BUT it was Worth it. Now I got that baby boy sleeping next to my bed and his older Twin with him both being spoiled with love and fresh goats milk ( from mamma that I hand milk)
The first Born's name is Clark, the little guy needs name still any suggestions (hes in the pic with momma licking him a lone and in my lap)


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Wow, well done on reviving the kid! They both look happy. :3


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

That is wonderful you where able to do that!! The kids look wonderful


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

GOOD job! Congrats!

Name him CopperMan.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww, so cute


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

He looks like a Sprite to me. Small, but strong and resilient!

Congrats on your CPR skills. You are quite the EMT! Your goats are lucky to have you!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Congrats!! They're both beautiful! And great job to you for saving the little guy - he's truly precious!


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

Clark and Kent


----------



## Wellspring_Goats_Guardian (Mar 4, 2013)

I went With Clark and Kent!!! They are exactly, Identicle besides one faint marking on the lips. Clark has a pink stripe on his lips, and Kent doesnt


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Congratulations, they are so sweet.

I love the picture of mom and the dog checking on them. that is so sweet.


----------

